# Krank geschrieben und angeln gehen?



## Stephan222 (27. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

ich bin bis nächsten Dienstag krank geschrieben und würde am WE gerne angeln gehen.
Kennt sich jemand mit den Gesetzen aus, darf ich mit einer AU angeln gehen?
Ich denke mal nicht, oder?


----------



## Hechthunter21 (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Krank geschrieben und angeln gehen?*

Also ich|kopfkrat würde nicht zum Angeln gehen...!
Ganz egal mal was an Gesetzen da besteht oder an Meinungen...


----------



## Reisender (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Krank geschrieben und angeln gehen?*



Stephan222 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin bis nächsten Dienstag krank geschrieben und würde am WE gerne angeln gehen.
> Kennt sich jemand mit den Gesetzen aus, darf ich mit einer AU angeln gehen?
> Ich denke mal nicht, oder?


 
Ich sage mal, wer Krank ist, gehört dahin wo er hin gehört !!!!

Eine Krankschreibung ist eine Empfehlung des Arztes !! Wenn du nicht Bettlegerich geschrieben bist, darfst du dich auch beim Fischen aufhalten !!! Aber bei Sonnenuntergang solltest du wieder zu hause sein.

Es gibt auch Arbeitgeber, die setzen einen Privat D. gegen dich ein !!! Denn wer sich den ganzen Tag beim Fischen bewegen kann, der kann auch Arbeiten !!!

Aber es ist deine sache was du machst !!!!!!! Ich weiß ja nicht was du hast ......

Also.......#h


----------



## Reisender (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Krank geschrieben und angeln gehen?*



Hechthunter21 schrieb:


> Also ich|kopfkrat würde nicht zum Angeln gehen...!
> Ganz egal mal was an Gesetzen da besteht oder an Meinungen...


 
dito !!!!!!


----------



## FisherMan66 (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Krank geschrieben und angeln gehen?*

#d#d#d

Was bist Du, krank, oder fit?

Ich würde es nicht tun. 
Kommt vielleicht darauf an, weswegen Du krank geschrieben bist, aber dann würde cih auf jeden Fall meinen Chef fragen, wie er dazu steht. 
Weil sonst ist das Angeln gehen bei gleichzeitiger AU und bei entsprechendem Informationsfluss in Richtung Deines Arbeitgebers eine super Möglichkeit, sich ne Abmahnung oder ähnliches einzuhandeln.

Macht auf jeden Fall keinen guten Eindruck, weder dem ArbG und den Kollegen, noch seinen Freunden und Bekannten gegenüber.

So sehe ich das, aber vielleicht siehst Du das ja etwas lockerer.


----------



## Mario563 (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Krank geschrieben und angeln gehen?*



Stephan222 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin bis nächsten Dienstag krank geschrieben und würde am WE gerne angeln gehen.
> Kennt sich jemand mit den Gesetzen aus, darf ich mit einer AU angeln gehen?
> Ich denke mal nicht, oder?


Lass es bleiben, gibt riesen Ärger wenns rauskommt


----------



## tidecutter (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Krank geschrieben und angeln gehen?*

klar kannst du. du kannst alles tun, was deiner genesung gut tut!:q


----------



## hippos (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Krank geschrieben und angeln gehen?*

Bleib daheim und schau Dir ein Angelvideo an  #h


----------



## Stephan222 (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Krank geschrieben und angeln gehen?*

ich sehe das nicht lockerer, ich denke auch so darüber.
Ich werde mich am Freitag wieder gesundschreiben lassen (wenn der Arzt grünes Licht gibt), dann bin ich auf der sicheren Seite.
Wenn nicht, dann bleib ich Zuhause.
Habe Nebenhodenentzündung. *autsch*


----------



## honeybee (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Krank geschrieben und angeln gehen?*

Ich denke mal, es kommt darauf an, wes wegen die Krankschreibung erfolgte und als was man arbeitet.

Man kann nämlich auch wegen nem Bänderrriß krank geschrieben sein, aber trotzdem nen schönen Ansitz machen.


----------



## Steffen90 (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Krank geschrieben und angeln gehen?*

es gibt genug leute, die lassen sich krankschreiben und gehen dann angeln! 
ich persönlich würde es aber warscheinlich nicht machen!


----------



## saviola79 (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Krank geschrieben und angeln gehen?*

also ich war bis vor acht Wochen auch noch krank geschrieben,zwecks zwei gebrochene Finger,und ich war auch Angeln,ich konnte Angeln,nicht aber Arbeiten.
Ich finde es kommt immer darauf an was man hat,muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.
Wenn ich wegen einer Grippe krank geschrieben wär,würde ich ganz schön zuhause bleiben-würde nicht meinen Job auf`s Spiel setzen. 
Wie gesagt,muss jeder selber wissen.
Gruß saviola79


----------



## Reisender (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Krank geschrieben und angeln gehen?*



Stephan222 schrieb:


> Habe Nebenhodenentzündung. *autsch*


 
Na damit würde ich auf jeden fall zu zu hause bleiben !!!

Die Jungs können ganz schnell zu Tennisbällen werden !!!

Ich kann davon ein Lied singen !! Aber was für eins.....:v


----------



## Mario563 (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Krank geschrieben und angeln gehen?*



Reisender schrieb:


> Na damit würde ich auf jeden fall zu zu hause bleiben !!!
> 
> Die Jungs können ganz schnell zu Tennisbällen werden !!!
> 
> Ich kann davon ein Lied singen !! Aber was für eins.....:v


Oh Oh, dann sing mal bitte:q


----------



## Fischpaule (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Krank geschrieben und angeln gehen?*

Nebenhodenentzündung? dann bleib mal lieber daheim, könnte auch für deine Genesung von Vorteil sein#d


----------



## Ronen (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Krank geschrieben und angeln gehen?*

so ne Frage ist für mich indiskutabel und ich empfinde sie als Frechheit!

Ich hab wiklich schon leute erwischt die mir nen Krankenschein gaben und dann am abend bei einer öffentlichen veranstalltung gearbeitet haben.

Deren Argument.... " hab keine Bettruhe verschrieben bekommen " !

Zumal ich einer bin, dem man auch sagen kann..."ich fühl mich net so gut"... dann gibts meist nen freien Tag Gratis. Aber auf verarsche steh ich net!


----------



## Bibbelmann (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Krank geschrieben und angeln gehen?*

Hallo!

Ja-  wenn sowas beim Arbeitgeber auf den Tisch kommt macht das schonmal böses Blut. Kann nur sagen, wenn ich die anderen Posts so lese- Respekt, so ist das meiner Meinung nach auch richtig

Gruß
Philipp (Krankschreibender)


----------



## Ronen (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Krank geschrieben und angeln gehen?*

Hab selber schon bei Ärtzten auf der matte gestanden weil ja mitunter versch Mediziner aufm Schulhof gehandelt werden als "äusserst kulant"!

oftmals schade um die Zeit.... aber oftmals waren nach meinem Besuch die nächsten Krankenscheine der "kranken" von anderen ärzten ausgestellt!


----------



## Powerdonald (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Krank geschrieben und angeln gehen?*

Vor allem würde ich mit der Krankheit einen Forellenpuff vermeiden






















....da sind zu viele Leute die dich sehen könnten...was meintest du denn warum...


----------



## honeybee (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Krank geschrieben und angeln gehen?*

Männe iss momentan auch krank geschrieben, wegen Borreliose Infektion nach Zeckenbiss.

Aber wieso sollte man da nicht mal für ein paar Stündchen ans Wasser?


----------



## Stephan222 (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Krank geschrieben und angeln gehen?*

ich denke mal, bei meiner Erkrankung ist das ein anderer Fall.
Wie gesagt, ich kann wieder sitzen und schmerzen habe ich auch nicht mehr.
Deswegen werde ich versuchen, mich ab dem WE wieder gesundschreiben zu lassen.


@Ronen
bist Du Arbeitgeber?


----------



## Denni_Lo (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Krank geschrieben und angeln gehen?*



Stephan222 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin bis nächsten Dienstag krank geschrieben und würde am WE gerne angeln gehen.
> Kennt sich jemand mit den Gesetzen aus, darf ich mit einer AU angeln gehen?
> Ich denke mal nicht, oder?



Je nach Krankheit ein Kündigungsgrund, sagen die Gesetze und manch ein Arbeitgeber läst den Leuten nachstellen wenn er sich nicht sicher ist.


----------



## Ronen (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Krank geschrieben und angeln gehen?*



> @Ronen
> bist Du Arbeitgeber?



...und Ausbilder!


----------



## Stephan222 (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Krank geschrieben und angeln gehen?*

ahh, deswegen so gereitzt auf solche Fragen an die Allgemeinheit?
Sorry, war nicht böse gemeint, mich haben nur die Antworten interessiert.
Und ich schriebe ja, ich werde mich am WE Gesundschreiben lassen.


----------



## Bibbelmann (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Krank geschrieben und angeln gehen?*



honeybee schrieb:


> Männe iss momentan auch krank geschrieben, wegen Borreliose Infektion nach Zeckenbiss.
> 
> Aber wieso sollte man da nicht mal für ein paar Stündchen ans Wasser?


ganz allgemein-
wenn jemand angeln gehen kann, dann kann er aehnliche Tätigkeiten auch in der Arbeit ausführen. :q


----------



## Ronen (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Krank geschrieben und angeln gehen?*



> ahh, deswegen so gereitzt auf solche Fragen an die Allgemeinheit?
> Sorry, war nicht böse gemeint, mich haben nur die Antworten interessiert.
> Und ich schriebe ja, ich werde mich am WE Gesundschreiben lassen.



es ist ja auch in keinster Weise persönlich gemeint gewesen!

Nur hab ich es echt satt, dass vor allem die "jüngeren Mitarbeiter" es sich so einfach machen und die Priorität des Tages mal auf nen "grillabend" legt..... oder auf nen anderes Fest mit Kumpels...... und sich dann vor der arbeit drücken.

Für mich als "verständnisvoller Chef" ist es jedesmal nen Schlag ins Gesicht wenn ich motiviere, vertraue und fordere.... und dann sowas als Quittung erhalte!

und getreu dem Motto...."wer einmal lügt, dem glaubt man net"..... gibts auch mal kranke...die durch ihre "vorarbeit" schon beim anruf als simulant abgestempelt werden.... evtl. auch zu unrecht!


----------



## Ullov Löns (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Krank geschrieben und angeln gehen?*

Ich würde das garnicht so kompliziert machen. Ich würde fragen. Bei einer ausklingenden Infektion kann man wieder ganz viel, allerdings sollte man nicht zu hoch belasten, eben nicht arbeiten. Wenn man nicht wegen jedem Schnupfen zum Doc rennt und auch sonst nicht oft krank ist sollte das vor Allem bei kleinen Betrieben nicht so das große Problem sein. Im Großbetrieb, bei dem man zum Vorgesetzten kein persönliches Verhältnis hat ist das anders. Wenn einen da die Kollegen sehen...

Stell dir vor, da übernimmt jemand zähneknirschend deine 3 Nachtschichten, Frau meckert und Kind schreit und der sieht dich dann auf dem Weg zur Arbeit entspannt am Fluss sitzen...

bei einem kleinen Betrieb würde ich den sicheren Weg gehen und fragen, aber nur wenn ich wirklich ganz selten krank bin.

Übrigens kenne ich genügend leute die immer zum Mefoaufstieg krank werden, ist so eine Art Fieber, gegen das nur eines hilft...

Uli


----------



## honeybee (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Krank geschrieben und angeln gehen?*



Bibbelmann schrieb:


> ganz allgemein-
> wenn jemand angeln gehen kann, dann kann er aehnliche Tätigkeiten auch in der Arbeit ausführen. :q



Mag richtig sein.....allgemein gesehen.

Also wie gesagt, ich bin der Meinung, das es immer darauf ankommt weswegen man Krankgeschrieben ist und als was man arbeitet.


----------



## Stephan222 (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Krank geschrieben und angeln gehen?*



Ronen schrieb:


> es ist ja auch in keinster Weise persönlich gemeint gewesen!


dann ist gut. 



> Nur hab ich es echt satt, dass vor allem die "jüngeren Mitarbeiter" es sich so einfach machen und die Priorität des Tages mal auf nen "grillabend" legt..... oder auf nen anderes Fest mit Kumpels...... und sich dann vor der arbeit drücken.


machst Du Kontrollen oder hast Du Agenten deswegen am laufen?
Scheint ja fast so, als wenn Du absolut keinen Vertrauen mehr zu Arbeitnehmern hast und alle schlecht sind, was ich sehr schade finde.

Oder wieso bist Du so angetan?


Nachtrag:
da habe ich ja mit meinen Thread was angestellt.


----------



## uwe gerhard (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Krank geschrieben und angeln gehen?*



honeybee schrieb:


> Männe iss momentan auch krank geschrieben, wegen Borreliose Infektion nach Zeckenbiss.
> 
> Aber wieso sollte man da nicht mal für ein paar Stündchen ans Wasser?


Hi Jana,
da kann ich deinem männe die Hand reichen, hab mir das gleiche eingefangen....aber an den Teichen bin ich trotzdem,gibt ja Antibiotika und mir gehts soweit gut.Körperliche Anstrengungen vermeide ich(sowieso):q.
Rechtlich kann man als Krankgeschriebener machen was man will.
Interessiert weder die Kassen noch die Arbeitsgerichte.
Nur der Arbeitgeber wird das übel nehmen,klar.
Bin ich selber,hatte so einen ähnlichen Fall, wo die krankgeschriebene Angestellte mit Fieber und Grippe mit dem Auto 4 Std zu Ihren Eltern nach Hause gefahren war und da 2 Wo blieb.
Ich konnte nichts machen,weder abmahnen noch irgendwas...ausser mir merken.
Also, jeder Krankgeschriebene entscheidet selbst,was er tut.Keiner kann Dir da was vorschreiben.
Das war mal ganz früher so,lange vorbei.
Gruß
Uwe


----------



## uwe gerhard (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Krank geschrieben und angeln gehen?*



Ronen schrieb:


> es ist ja auch in keinster Weise persönlich gemeint gewesen!
> 
> Nur hab ich es echt satt, dass vor allem die "jüngeren Mitarbeiter" es sich so einfach machen und die Priorität des Tages mal auf nen "grillabend" legt..... oder auf nen anderes Fest mit Kumpels...... und sich dann vor der arbeit drücken.
> 
> ...


 
Auch wenns ärgerlich ist,aber wir als Arbeitgeber können da g a r  n i c h t s  gegen machen.....#q


----------



## bodenseepeter (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Krank geschrieben und angeln gehen?*



uwe gerhard schrieb:


> Ich konnte nichts machen,weder abmahnen noch irgendwas...ausser mir merken.



Eben! Das sollte Grund genug sein, genau zu überlegen, was man tut. 
Mir persönlich reichen meine 100 Tage Wochenende, 30 Tage Urlaub und etwa ebensoviele Überstunden pro Jahr meist aus, um das Angelfieber zu kurieren. 

Letztlich zahlt mein Arbeitgerber nämlich mein Tackle und so soll´s auch bleiben.


----------



## Ullov Löns (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Krank geschrieben und angeln gehen?*



Ronen schrieb:


> Hab selber schon bei Ärtzten auf der matte gestanden weil ja mitunter versch Mediziner aufm Schulhof gehandelt werden als "äusserst kulant"!
> 
> oftmals schade um die Zeit.... aber oftmals waren nach meinem Besuch die nächsten Krankenscheine der "kranken" von anderen ärzten ausgestellt!


 
Wie du hast bei einem Arzt auf der Matte gestanden?

Ich würde meinem Arbeitgeber was husten, wenn er sich in meine Arztwahl einmischen würde. 

Wie soll ein Stahlgiesser mit einem Bänderriss arbeiten? Im Büro oder wie? Tolle Idee. Der kann doch wohl auch mit Gips am Forellenpuff sitzen. Oder etwa nicht? Und wenn nicht warum nicht? Kein vernünftiger Betriebsleiter würde den in irgendeine Halle lassen und das aus gutem Grund. 

Es ist halt problematisch,aber wohl auch von einer vernünftigen Haltung eines Arbeitgebers abhängig.

Ich habe mich echt oft mit irgendeinem Scheiß zur Arbeit geschleppt, weil man ja sooooo viel Verantwortung hat und soooooooooo viel Arbeit da ist und ohne einen sowieso alles zu Grunde geht. 

Wer krank ist soll erst mal gesund werden und wenn zur Gesundung nach Meinung seines Arztes nichts dagegen spricht 2 Stunden an der frischen Luft zu sein und einen Wurm ins Wasser zu halten, dann geht das den Arbeitgeber genau garnix an. 

Was völlig anderes ist es natürlich, wenn man garnicht krank ist.

Dann ist man schlicht ein Sozialschmarotzer.


Uli


----------



## Ronen (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Krank geschrieben und angeln gehen?*



> Ich würde meinem Arbeitgeber was husten, wenn er sich in meine Arztwahl einmischen würde



es ging mitunter bis zur fälschung von Krankenscheinen! 

Das hat auch die Ärtztin interessiert....auch wenn sie selbst darüber keine auskunft geben durfte!

Ne Lösung wurde gefunden!


----------



## Ullov Löns (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Krank geschrieben und angeln gehen?*



Ronen schrieb:


> es ging mitunter bis zur fälschung von Krankenscheinen!
> 
> Ne Lösung wurde gefunden!


 
Jau, da ist wohl eine fristlose Kündigung fällig, die bei entsprechender Beweislage vor jedem Arbeitsgericht bestand hat.

Uli


----------



## Torskfisk (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Krank geschrieben und angeln gehen?*

@ sundvogel

Moin Uli, ich bin der Meinung, dass man sich mit Krankschreibung nicht von seinem Wohnort ohne Einverständnis des AG entfernen darf ??!!??

@ all

Das Problem bei der Geschichte ist leider wie so oft, einige wenige versauen es allen!!!!

Es gibt verdammt viele Krankheiten mit denen man angeln gehen könnte aber nicht arbeiten!!!! 
Nur man traut sich doch unter diesen Voraussetzungen überhaupt nicht mehr, obwohl es möglicherweise der Genesung beitragen könnte......


----------



## Ronen (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Krank geschrieben und angeln gehen?*



> die bei entsprechender Beweislage vor jedem Arbeitsgericht bestand hat.



Sicher! Aber die ärztliche Schweigepflicht stand davor...!

Ist auch net mein Ziel die Dummheit einiger heranwachsender damit zu bestrafen ihr leben zu verbauen!

Ich versuche immer fair zu handeln und meiner aufgabe gerecht zu werden... und ich geb mir mühe, dass es mir jedesmal aufs neue gelingt...auch wenn die Schandtat noch so naiv und dumm war!

Wem ist geholfen wenn ich Jugendliche Naivität mit entlassung strafe und u.U. ein Leben verbaue was einfach nur ne "dummheit" im kopf hatte?

Ich vergesse nie, dass ich auch mal jung war... aber Grenzen müssen gesetzt werden!


----------



## Ullov Löns (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Krank geschrieben und angeln gehen?*



Torskfisk schrieb:


> @ sundvogel
> 
> Moin Uli, ich bin der Meinung, dass man sich mit Krankschreibung nicht von seinem Wohnort ohne Einverständnis des AG entfernen darf ??!!??


 
Ehrlich? Das wusste ich nicht. Das ist ja auch ein ziemlicher Eingriff in meine Persönlichkeitsrechte. Ich schätze das es eher so ist, dass ich theoretisch zur Verfügung stehen muss und deshalb nicht nach Mallorca fliegen darf. Nun ja. Wenn ich krank bin dann richtig.

@Stephan

*Ich schlage dir folgenden Dialog vor.*

*Klingeling*

*Hallo? Moin Chef hier ist Stephan.*

*Mensch Stephan, schön das du anrufst, wie sieht das aus mit deinem Gemächt?*

*Ja gut Chef, kann wieder sitzen und bin auch wieder schmerzfrei.*

*Ja prima, kurier dich man richtig aus mien Jung, damit ist nicht zu scherzen.*

*Ja Chef alles klar geht schon fast alles wieder und Mittwoch bin ich ja auch wieder da. Bin nur etwas genervt, mir fällt die Decke auf den Kopp.*

*jau das ist das schlimmste ne? wenn man wieder fit ist, aber lass man werd man richtig gesund, nicht das das nen Rückschlag gibt. Ick wies di dat, mien Onkel Günner... Der hat da heut noch Maleschen mit.*

*Ja mach ich Chef, ob das ok ist wenn ich Samstag mal an Teich geh up Aal? Nur zwei Stunden, nicht so lang.*

*Jau mach man, so mien Jung ich muss mal wieder, weißt ja Arbeit ruft, ruh dich man bis Mittwoch noch aus.*


Das ist die einzige vernünftige Möglichkeit es allen recht zu machen. Es gibt nur ein Problem dabei. Wenn der Chef sagt, "nein ist nicht", dann würde ich mich dran halten.

Uli


----------



## Stephan222 (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Krank geschrieben und angeln gehen?*

sundvogel, ich habe drei Chefs, einer ist verständnisvoller, als der andere.
Wenn nur einer sagt (und er sagt es), ist nicht, dann ziehen logischerweise die andern Chefs mit.
Ich lasse mich am Freitag wieder gesund schreiben, somit muss ich mir keine Gedanken mehr zu machen, oder?


----------



## Denni_Lo (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Krank geschrieben und angeln gehen?*

Alter Schwede...

Ich weiß schon warum mich meine Azubis teilweise hassen. So was lasse ich nicht durchgehen. 

Ich bin kein Unmensch, ich lasse dia auch mal ne ruhige Kugel schieben oder auch mal aus "proforma" Fortbildungen für 1 Std am Mongen schicken damit die nicht mehr in der Firma sind, für den Rest des Tages ist dann frei.

Aber wenn mir zu Ohren kommt das einer der "krank" sein sollte uns sich den Arsch voll lacht über mich dann ist ebbe.


----------



## Ullov Löns (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Krank geschrieben und angeln gehen?*



Stephan222 schrieb:


> sundvogel, ich habe drei Chefs, einer ist verständnisvoller, als der andere.
> Wenn nur einer sagt (und er sagt es), ist nicht, dann ziehen logischerweise die andern Chefs mit.
> Ich lasse mich am Freitag wieder gesund schreiben, somit muss ich mir keine Gedanken mehr zu machen, oder?


 
Stimmt, dann ist alles ok. Mein Arzt würde das allerdings nicht mitmachen und mein Chef würde es auch komisch finden, wenn ich mich zum WE hin gesundschreiben lasse. Wie gesagt, die können dir nix, aber ob das unbedingt so clever ist musst du selber wissen. Ich würde im Zweifelsfall auf das Angeln verzichten. Du kannst im Grunde machen was du willst, aber einen schlechen Eindruck macht das immer. Lass dich doch morgen gesund schreiben und arbeite am Freitag.

Uli


----------



## Stephan222 (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Krank geschrieben und angeln gehen?*

ja, da hast Du auch wieder Recht.
Mal schauen, was der Arzt Morgen sagt.


----------



## Gralf (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Krank geschrieben und angeln gehen?*



Ronen schrieb:


> Sicher! Aber die ärztliche Schweigepflicht stand davor...!
> 
> 
> 
> Wem ist geholfen wenn ich Jugendliche Naivität mit entlassung strafe und u.U. ein Leben verbaue was einfach nur ne "dummheit" im kopf hatte?



Hallo

du kannst dir damit auch das eigene Leben verbauen, wenn du zu diesem Arzt gehst.

Hier geschehen. Ein Abteilungsleiter (kleiner Angestellter) der sich als Arbeitgeber fühlte hat bei einem Arzt die Welle gemacht. 

Artzt hat wohl Rechtschutzversicherung und macht auf beleidigt, das jemand sei Urteil anzweifelt, ihm Betrug unterstellt und fachliche Inkompetenz. Wegen Verleumdung und Rufschädigung ganz zu Schweigen. War teuer für den Abteilungsleiter.

Als Beispiel wurde die Krankheit Gürtelrose genannt.

Übrigens. Detektive können den Gesunheitszustand einer Person auch nicht feststellen.


----------



## Denni_Lo (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Krank geschrieben und angeln gehen?*



Gralf schrieb:


> Hallo
> ...
> 
> Übrigens. Detektive können den Gesunheitszustand einer Person auch nicht feststellen.



Jo schon klar aber wenn einer sagt er hat nen Bandscheibenvorfall und der Detektiv liefert mir Fotos wo der Kerl fröhlich durch den Wald joggt... :r


----------



## Ronen (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Krank geschrieben und angeln gehen?*



> du kannst dir damit auch das eigene Leben verbauen, wenn du zu diesem Arzt gehst.
> 
> Hier geschehen. Ein Abteilungsleiter (kleiner Angestellter) der sich als Arbeitgeber fühlte hat bei einem Arzt die Welle gemacht.



ich denke mitunter sind auch Doktoren dankbar und froh über diese art von kommunikation.
Nur logisch das ich da net reinplatze und dem Artzt / der Ärtztin Vorwürfe mache!


----------



## Denni_Lo (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Krank geschrieben und angeln gehen?*



Ronen schrieb:


> ich denke mitunter sind auch Doktoren dankbar und froh über diese art von kommunikation.
> Nur logisch das ich da net reinplatze und dem Artzt / der Ärtztin Vorwürfe mache!



AMEN


----------



## Gralf (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Krank geschrieben und angeln gehen?*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Jo schon klar aber wenn einer sagt er hat nen Bandscheibenvorfall und der Detektiv liefert mir Fotos wo der Kerl fröhlich durch den Wald joggt... :r



Wenn er das sagt. Dann hat er dicke E...  wie Stephan? Oder ist er psychich krank und will nicht das es jeder in der Firma das weiss? Was muss er sich die nächste Zeit in der Frühstückspause alles anhören?

Er braucht eigentlich gar nicht sagen was er hat. Aber er sagt dann lieber was anderes.

Weist du das 7% aller Fehltage durch psychische Krankheiten sind? Und wer geht in die Firma und sagt: Hab halt einen an der Waffel. Wirst du nie hören.

Hat einer deiner Kollegen schonmal zugegeben, das er in der Klapse war?
Ich hab gelesen, das 2 von 10 Personen mindestens einmal im Leben in stationärer psychatrischer Behandlung waren.
Und ich kenne davon keinen. Nur Leute die mal plötzlich 6 Wochen in Griechenland Urlaub machen.


----------



## Hechthunter21 (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Krank geschrieben und angeln gehen?*

Hier gehts wieder mal rund...#6Mensch Boardies, 
laßt die Kirche im  Dorf .
Der  Fredersteller  geht morgen zum Doc,  
und am Freitag wieder auf Arbeit  &  gut iss:vik:vor allem kann er dann wieder zur RUTE greifen...|supergri

Allen eine gute  Nacht...#h


----------



## uwe gerhard (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Krank geschrieben und angeln gehen?*



Torskfisk schrieb:


> @ sundvogel
> 
> Moin Uli, ich bin der Meinung, dass man sich mit Krankschreibung nicht von seinem Wohnort ohne Einverständnis des AG entfernen darf ??!!??
> 
> ...


----------



## Stephan222 (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Krank geschrieben und angeln gehen?*

ich bin mit diesen Thread mal wieder ins Fettnäpfchen getreten, wie so oft. :-/
Mal schauen, was der Doc Morgen sagt.
Wenn er sagt, ist nicht, dann bleibe ich natürlich Zuhause, keine bange.
Ich arbeite von Zuhause als Supporter/Admin/Mod und wenn die Chefs logisch denken, würden die auch mitbekommen, dass ich, obwohl ich Kranke geschrieben ständig Online bin und für die Firma da bin.
Ich denke mal, da ist die Sucht am Spiel.
Also Bitte, keine Aufregung, liebe Arbeitgeber.


----------



## Leftie (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Krank geschrieben und angeln gehen?*

....unglaublich, was sich alles auf den Plan gerufen fühlt !!!!!
Mannomann da traut man sich ja garnix zu fragen, wenn man mal dicke nuesse hat oder was anderes....

....oh sorry, habe grade erst gemerkt das ich hier garnicht auf netdoktor.de bin !!!!!

|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:
|clown:#v|clown:#v|clown:#v|clown:#v|clown:


----------



## Ullov Löns (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Krank geschrieben und angeln gehen?*



Stephan222 schrieb:


> ich bin mit diesen Thread mal wieder ins Fettnäpfchen getreten, wie so oft. :-/


 
Nein bist du nicht. Du warst unsicher, hast gefragt, ein paar unqualifiezierte Blubbereien bekommen und einige Tipps die dich in deiner Entscheidung weitergebracht haben. Zieh dir doch keinen Schuh an der nicht passt.

Uli


----------



## FischerBub (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Krank geschrieben und angeln gehen?*

Erlaubt is was nicht der Genesung schadet!

Wenn der Arzt sagt: "Bettruhe" dann sollte die Sache ja klar sein. Bei keiner körperlichen Anstrengung wirds dann aber schon enger^^.

Das ganze hier ist sicherlich sehr fallbezogen und die wenigsten von uns besitzen wohl den Dr.-Titel der Medizin und können gesichert beweisen was ist Gesund und was nicht?!

Ein definitives NoGo--> Nachbarschaftshilfe(ALIAS "schwarzarbeit")

Ansonsten ist hier noch ein passender Link zum Thema:

http://www.radiobremen.de/online/service/gesundheit/patient_sein/krank_geschrieben/index.html


----------



## Deibel (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Krank geschrieben und angeln gehen?*

Bettruhe hin oder her. Letztendlich muss das jeder für sich selbst entscheiden, für mich ist klar! Krankgeschrieben = zu Hause bleiben!! Ausnahme mit dem HUnd raus oder einkaufen, und das erledige ich so schnell wie möglich!

Irgendwie spielt da sonst mein Gewissen nicht mit! #c


----------



## dirkbo (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Krank geschrieben und angeln gehen?*

Gerade bei den Arbeitslosenquoten würde ich an deiner Stelle auf Nummer sicher gehen ... lieber mal ein paar Tage schwer nach dem Angeln schmachten, und dafür seinen Job behalten.
Du hast noch soooooo viele Tage im Jahr Zeit dem schönsten Hobby zu fröhnen ...


----------



## Toni_1962 (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Krank geschrieben und angeln gehen?*



uwe gerhard schrieb:


> Rechtlich kann man als Krankgeschriebener machen was man will.


 
*Soweit sein Handeln nicht der Gensung widerläuft.*
Eine generelle Vorschrift zum Aufenthaltsort und der Tätigkeit während der Krankschreibung gibt es nicht.
Mit anderen Worten: 
Es kommt jeweils auf die Krankheit an.
So darf ein Krankgeschriebener zuerst mal sogar auch ins Ausland fahren und sich dort an den Strand legen. 
Wenn es vor das Arbeitsgericht kommt, wird entschieden, ob das der Genesung geschadet *hat*. Es werden sich Gutachter eben dann wieder streiten ....
Der Grund der Krankschreibung ist somit ausschlaggebend und der Verlauf der Genesung.

Ob Angeln der Genesung zuwiderläuft oder die Genesung sogar fördert ("Wohlbefinden und Stressabbau bei Ausübung des Hobbies"), muss jeder somit selber verantwortungsbewußt entscheiden. Eine Rückfrage beim behandelnden Arzt kann eventuelle Probleme ausschließen...

Also nicht pauschalisieren 


Es geht das Gerücht um, der Krankgeschriebene muss am Dienstort (öffentlicher Dienst) oder "regelmäßigen Wohnsitz", von dem aus die Arbeitsstelle angefahren wird, sich aufhalten und ständig erreichbar sein.

... alles Unsinn und Wunschdenken von Arbeitgebern.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Krank geschrieben und angeln gehen?*

Naja, mal abgesehen von den ganzen moralischen Diskussionen, weiss eigentlich nun jemand wirklich, wie das rechtlich genau aussieht??

Denn es ist nunmal so, dass man vor Gericht (im Ernstfalle hier vor einem Arbeitsgericht) und auf hoher See in Gottes Hand ist......

Und da nützen weder moralische Ansprüche noch gesunder Menschenverstand.

Hab ich z. B. ne infizierte Wunde, kann ich als Koch nicht in einer Küche stehen.

Müsste ich dann (nur als Beispielfrage) dann eine andere Arbeit im Restaurant/Hotel wahrnehmen, bei der ich nicht mit Lebensmittel in Kontakt kommen kann?

Heisst "krankgeschrieben" rechtlich der Arbeit fernbleiben oder definitiv zu Hause sitzen?

Gibt es da rechtliche Unterschiede bez. der einzelnen Krankheiten??

Gibts hier nen Arbeitsrechtler oder Mediziner, der sich da auskennt??


----------



## Denni_Lo (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Krank geschrieben und angeln gehen?*

@Gralf:

wer ist Stefan?

Ferner kann ich dann eine Untersuchung bei einem Vertrauensarzt veranlassen, wenn es mir zu bunt wird, ein Bandscheibenvorfall ist nachweisbar.

Wenn er es mit der Psyche hat soll er es sagen, auch Arbeitgeber sind zur Verschwiegenheitspflicht verpflichtet.


----------



## Toni_1962 (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Krank geschrieben und angeln gehen?*

Es wird dir keiner eine " gültige Antwort anhand eines einschlägigen §" geben, weil jeder Fall vor dem Arbeitsgericht jeweils als Einzelfallbetrachtung (Genesungsverlauf) untersucht wird.
Ganz einfach mal ohne § ausgedrückt:
*Das Handeln des Krankgeschriebenen darf der der Genesung nicht widerlaufen.*

Juristisch ausgedrückt: *"genesungswidriges Verhalten"*
Es liegt immer dann vor, *wenn ein Arbeitnehmer Handlungen vornimmt, die *
*mit dem Heilungsprozess nicht in Einklang stehen und somit die Wiedergenesung zumindest verzögert wird*. 


Aktuell habe ich den Rechtsstreit mit einem Angestellten, der seit Mitte November 2006 krankgeschrieben ist, bei seiner Freundin 150 km vom eigentlichem Wohnort sich aufhält und dort den ganzen Tag angelt und reitet. Alle Versuche rechtlich gegen ihn vorzugehen, sind bisher gescheitert, da dieser - jetzt alles stark verkürzt dargestellt - "Verdacht auf Magengeschwür hat (verdeutscht, medizinisch klingt es nach 3. Weltkrieg)", wobei das Krankheitsbild durchaus mit Stress mit Arbeitsstelle und Arbeitgeber begründet sein kann und solange die Untersuchungen laufen (er ist immer taktisch (?!?) kurz stationär), ist er karnkgeschrieben. Das Angeln, das Reiten usw. ist der Genesung laut den eingeschalteten Gutachter beider Seiten (!!!) nicht abträglich, laut Gegengutachten sogar förderlich ....


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Krank geschrieben und angeln gehen?*

Rein juristisch ist man auf der sicheren Seite, wenn man mit dem Arzt einen Genesungsplan aufstellt. Je nach Krankheit steht da halt Bettruhe oder warmhalten drin, oder aber auch ausgedehnte Spaziergänge oder z.B. Angeln gehen. 
Letztlich entscheidet weder der Arbeitgeber noch der Kranke, was zuträglich ist, sondern nur der Arzt. 
Subjektiv- aus Sicht des Arbeitgebers - kann es natürlich sauer aufstoßen, wenn man krankgeschrieben beim Angeln gesehen wird. Das hat zwar keinerlei direkte Konsequenzen, haftet aber im Gedächtnis des Arbeitgebers. 
Wenn man wirklich krank ist :

-Genesungsplan mit dem Arzt aufstellen
-Damit zum Arbeitgeber und dem Erklären, was los ist
- Sobald man wieder arbeitsfähig ist, arbeiten gehen ( ggfs. gesundschreiben lassen )

Ralf


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Krank geschrieben und angeln gehen?*

Na prima )
Wenn das alles "Einzelfallprüfungen" unterliegt, sollte man sich das sehr genau überlegen...


----------



## Toni_1962 (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Krank geschrieben und angeln gehen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Na prima )
> Wenn das alles "Einzelfallprüfungen" unterliegt, sollte man sich das sehr genau überlegen...


 
richtig !

und ehrlich zu sich selbst sein ...  was ja bekanntlich das schwierigste ist


----------



## NorbertF (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Krank geschrieben und angeln gehen?*

Das Problem mit dem Magengeschwür hatte ich auch mal.
Wurde ebenfalls krankgeschrieben, aber ich hab das dann anders gemacht. Hab einfach 2 Wochen Urlaub genommen, das war mir lieber. 
Allerdings hat es 3 Jahre gedauert bis die wirkliche Ursache meiner teilweise starken Beschwerden gefunden wurde. Massive Lactoseunverträglichkeit 
Was ich sagen will: kann schon sein dass es mal wem ziemlich lange sehr schlecht geht. Aber mit etwas "Gefühl" kann man das für beide Seiten vernünftig regeln. 
Nur scheiterts daran komischerweise sehr oft. Manche nutzen halt alles aus was sie zu fassen kriegen, das ist schade.


----------



## Bambine (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Krank geschrieben und angeln gehen?*

heheh ... dann ist mein Arbeitsgeber (Manager) ja richtig locker drauf ... ich war nicht mal krankgeschrieben ... wurde aber ans Wasser geschickt (o. Ton : go fishing or do what ever you like but stay away from the office), weil ich eine leichte Erkältung hatte und frische Luft bräuchte ...  ;-)


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Krank geschrieben und angeln gehen?*



> Manche nutzen halt alles aus was sie zu fassen kriegen, das ist schade.


Stimmt, zwischen "etwas nutzen" und "etwas ausnutzen" gibts halt Unterschiede....


----------



## NorbertF (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Krank geschrieben und angeln gehen?*

@Bambine: So läuft das auch sehr oft wenn erstmal gegenseitiges Vertrauen da ist und keiner das ausnutzt. Kenn ich genauso.


----------



## uwe gerhard (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Krank geschrieben und angeln gehen?*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> *Soweit sein Handeln nicht der Gensung widerläuft.*
> Eine generelle Vorschrift zum Aufenthaltsort und der Tätigkeit während der Krankschreibung gibt es nicht.
> Mit anderen Worten:
> Es kommt jeweils auf die Krankheit an.
> ...


|good:Respekt, sehr ausführlich und klar erklärt, was ich meinte und erfahren habe.
Gruß Uwe|wavey:


----------

